# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 17ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 02.10.2011

## Dreiko

*Μολις πληροφορηθηκα απο τον Κ.Ιορδανη Λεβεντελη πως φετος το Κυπελλο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ θα λαβει χωρα παραλληλα με το All Sports Show and Fashion,την Κυριακη 02/10/2011,στο Metropolitan Expo.
Ειμαστε σε αναμονη για περαιτερω πληροφοριες! 

Η αφισα του αγωνα:

*

----------


## Tasos Green

Θα ειμαι και Αθηνα εκεινη την περίοδο!!! περιμένουμε πληροφοριες.... :03. Thumb up:   :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαγγελη ευχαριστουμε για την πληροφορία,θεωρω πως οι αθλητες που θελουν να συμμετασχουν θα πρεπει να ξεχασουν τις υπερβολες του καλοκαιριου και να ξεκινησουν δίαιτα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Προς τους ενδιαφερομενους 




> Στη μεγαλύτερη διαδραστική γιορτή των sports, της υγείας και της ευεξίας θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να συμμετάσχουν όσοι επισκεφτούν την έκθεση All Sports Show & Fashion, η οποία θα πραγματοποιηθεί από 23 έως 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011 (Trade Show) και 23 Σεπτεμβρίου έως 2 Οκτωβρίου 2011 (Αθλητικό Διαδραστικό Πάρκο) στο *Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο METROPOLITAN EXPO στον Διεθνή Αερολιμένα «Ελ. Βενιζέλος».*
> 
> Όντας το ετήσιο σημείο συνάντησης όλων εκείνων που μοιράζονται το ίδιο πάθος για τον αθλητισμό, η ALL SPORTS SHOW & FASHION σας προσκαλεί σε ένα θεαματικό Αθλητικό Διαδραστικό Πάρκο για να ζήσετε μοναδικές interactive στιγμές με τα αγαπημένα σας σπορ.
> 
> Φέτος, εκτός από τον βασικό άξονα της έκθεσης των επιχειρήσεων (Trade Show 23 - 26/9), η οποία παρουσιάζεται εξαιρετικά ανεπτυγμένη όσον αφορά σε χώρο και συμμετοχές, η εντυπωσιακά πλούσια διαδραστική εκδήλωση, με μεγαλύτερη χρονική διάρκεια από ποτέ, θα δώσει την ευκαιρία στους επισκέπτες να απολαύσουν όλα τα γνωστά και άγνωστα Sports & Hobbies, μέσα από happenings, παρουσιάσεις, ενημερωτικά workshops, αγώνες και πάνω απ’ όλα πολλή δράση! (23/9 - 02/10).
> 
> Από το 2004 που άνοιξε την αυλαία της για πρώτη φορά, η ALL SPORTS SHOW & FASHION, μέσα από συσσωρευμένη εμπειρία και με οδηγό πάντοτε την αγάπη για τον αθλητισμό, κάθε χρόνο κάνει ένα βήμα παραπάνω με τελικό στόχο να γίνει θεσμός, ο οποίος θα συμβάλει αποφασιστικά στην ανάπτυξη του αθλητικού εμπορικού κλάδου.
> 
> Ελάτε κι εσείς στις υπερσύγχρονες εγκαταστάσεις του METROPOLITAN EXPO για 4 ημέρες αποκλειστικά αφιερωμένες στα sports και στην casual & street μόδα, γεμάτες με αθλητικά brands και fashion icons καθώς και για 10 ημέρες μοναδικών interactive δραστηριοτήτων στο φυσικό περιβάλλον τον αθλημάτων, ενημέρωσης από κορυφαίους αθλητές και προπονητές, live mini συναυλιών καταξιωμένων και νέων καλλιτεχνών καθώς και μίας μακριάς σειράς καθημερινών happenings.
> ...

----------


## NASSER

Σχετικά νωρίς θα διεξαχθει το Κύπελλο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, καθώς οι περισσότεροι αθλητές ξεκουράζονται ή υπολογίζουν πιο αργα την διοργάνωση.
Πιστεύω είναι ευχάριστο γεγονός ότι θα διεξαχθεί σε μια έκθεση όπου οι θεατές θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να δουν και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα.
Καλή επιτυχία σε όσους θα λάβουν μέρος.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

πραγματι πολυ νωρις το κυπελλο φετος,οποτε οποιος εχουν κρατηθουν σε καλη καταταση και δεν εχουν ξεφυγει τωρα τον αυγουστο λογω διακοπων/ξεκουρασης/καλου φαγητου κτλ θα εχουν ενα προβαδισμα. ελπιζω να δουμε εναν καλο αγωνα και ευχομαι καλη τυχη σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες.
ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση βαγγελη.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Βαγγελη ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση !
Πολυ νωρις οντως,αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα πιστευω.Το θεμα ειναι,οτι δεν εχουμε βρει ακομη την σταθεροτητα,την οποια εχει αναγκη ο καθε Αθλητης και το team του.Σταθεροτητα στην ημερομηνια διεξαγωγης του καθε αγωνα και επισης στον τοπο διεξαγωγης του.Αλλη ομοσπονδια (wabba,δεν ειναι ντροπη να το πω,στο κατω-κατω δεν κατευθηνω) παρεχει αυτην την σταθεροτητα η οποια κρινω (ως αθλητης) πως ειναι απαραιτητη.Οχι μονο για τους Αθλητες,το team ενδεχομενως που μπορει να υπαρχει,αλλα και για τους φιλους και συγγενεις των.Μιλαμε για την επισημη Ομοσπονδια ββ της Ελλαδος και οχι για ..... μπαρμπουτσαλα.
Τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα?Οι Αθλητες τωρα τι θα νοιωσουν στο ακουσμα μιας τετοιας ειδησης?Χαρα διοτι θα γινει το Κυπελλο Ελλαδος?Ολεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!Η οτι δεν τους υπολογιζει η ΕΟΣΔ ?
Και τι θα πει <<-οποτε οποιος εχουν κρατηθουν σε καλη καταταση και δεν εχουν ξεφυγει τωρα τον αυγουστο λογω διακοπων/ξεκουρασης/καλου φαγητου κτλ θα εχουν ενα προβαδισμα (Savage)>>.Δηλαδη????????
Και παλι θα το ξαναγραψω,δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα,λιγο πολυ ο καθε Αθλητης βρισκεται σ'ενα επιπεδο κοντα στο Αγωνιστικο του (δεν ξεπερναμε σε ποσοστο λιπους το 10% εξωαγωνιστηκα ή αλλιως,off season),οποτε σε διαστημα 6-8 περιπου εβδομαδων μπορουμε να βρεθουμε κοντα εκει οπου πρεπει(δεν θα γραψω ποσοστα διοτι ο καθενας εχει τα δικα του *standar*,*μπορω*και*θελω*!
Το θεμα ειναι πως εγω νιωθω οτι δεν υπολογιζει κανεις(οι υπευθυνοι δηλ.) τους Αθλητες.Λες και εχουμε Ερασιτεχνες Αθλητες παρα πολλους και θελουμε να τους αραιωσουμε.Δεν ειμαστε ουτε 90,αντε 100 (που δεν τους φτανουμε με τιποτα).Οτι μου'ρθει στο κεφαλι?Ετσι παει?
Quo vadis,(που παμε)?Προς το καλυτερο?Ετσι ειναι το καλυτερο?Αν ναι,το χειροτερο τοτε πως ειναι?
Δεν μας υπολογιζει κανεις?(μαγος εισαι?)
Δεν ειναι καλα-καλα 8 εβδομαδες μεχρι τους Αγωνες(7+).Τι λεμε τωρα?Ζωη δεν εχει ο καθε ενας απο εμας? (υποχρεωσεις εννοω).Ολοι λιγο-πολυ εχουμε κανει καποιο προγραμμα στη ζωη μας,στις δουλιες μας,εχουμε υποχρεωσεις και εχουμε βαλει καποιες προτεραιοτητες,αναγκαστηκα,διοτι πρεπει να πληρωσουμε για να συμμετασχουμε στους αγωνες.Εχει κοστος μια προετοιμασια και η συμμετοχη επισης(οποτε γινονται αγωνες δινουμε <<ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ>> 30 euro δηλ.60 το χρονο,σταγονα στον Ωκεανο θα'λεγα),μετακινησεις,διαμονη,εισητηριο εισοδου (για τις οικογενειες μας).Δεν ειμαστε αμοιβομενοι Αθλητες,Αιμοδοτες ειμαστε!Αρα πρεπει να μαζεψουμε για να τα δωσουμε!
Δεν λεω πως δεν ειναι Βαγγελη εγκυρη η πληροφορια που μας δινεις,(και σε ξανα ευχαριστω.Εχεις ενημερωση εκ των εσω  :01. Wink:  , αρα ξερεις καλυτερα)Αλλα η ΕΟΣΔ δεν θα επρεπε φιλοι και φιλες καποια στιγμουλα να κανει μια επισημη Ανακοινωση?
Ευτηχως δηλ.που υπαρχει το  :bodybuilding.gr:  και ολοι οι καλοι φιλοι και μαθενουμε τι επεται !Και οποιος θελει πιστευει ε ?
Να'τανε Πρωταπριλια,θα'λεγα πως προκειται για αστειο (αλλα δεν ειναι  :01. Sad:  ).
Χαιρομαι και μου αρεσει πολυ να συμμετεχω,αλλα και να βρισκομαι στους τοπους διεξαγωγης των Αγωνων.Η ολη κατασταση (στους Αγωνες γενικοτερα εννοω)με κανει να χαμογελω με ευχαριστηση.Βρισκομαι με φιλους και γνωστους,αποκτω καινουριους,βλεπω την προοδο των συμμετεχοντων,ειναι πολυ ομορφα (με εκφραζει η ολη φαση)!
Αυτο ομως φιλοι μου δεν ειναι αρκετο .Επειδη μου αρεσει εμενα δηλ.?αυτο φτανει?ειναι αρκετο?Τους _Αλλους_.....,τους Αλλους εννοω,.....δεν τους αρεσει?
Εμεις εχουμε το γουστο το ββ.Και?Thats it? Ειναι too much ε?
*Δεν νομιζω Τακη*!
Καντε πλακα να τραβηχτουν οι Αθλητες και να μην συμμετασχουν :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ,ετσι για να ταρακουνηθουν λιγο τα πραγματα.Αφου δεν μας ρωταει κανεις!Στην πλατη και με την ανοχη των Αθλητων γινεται οτι γινεται.
Καντε πλακα να συμφωνησουν οι Αθλητες να απεχουν.Ετσι σαν ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας.Στο κατω-κατω δεν πληρωνομαστε,αντιθετως μαλιστα,ειμαστε οι *HOSE* της υποθεσης.
Ξερω πως καποιοι θα συμφωνησετε και καποιοι οχι.Θα ξερω εγω τουλαχιστον ομως πως διαμαρτυρηθηκα για κατι που δεν μου αρεσε.Και ποιος ξερει,μπορει οι γιοι μου,αλλα και οι υπολοιποι νεοι,καποτε να βρουν καλυτερες συνθηκες στο αγωνιστικο ββ στην Ελλαδα.
Εχουμε ελπιδες λετε ...............?

----------


## pepeismenos karga

Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ Εχουμε ελπιδες λετε ...............? 
  στην ερωτηση αυτη ισως να αντιστοιχει και το αντιστοιχο εχουμε ελπιδες ποτε να αλλαξει η ελλαδα ολοκληρη?......
 το καθε τι ειναι μικρογραφια της κοινωνιας...του ευρυτερου συνολου......και στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ο αθλητης ειναι πρωταγωνιστης........σιγουρα μια 'παρασταση'[αγωνας] δεν μπορει να ανεβει εαν δεν υπαρχουν ο θιασος ,τα κοστουμια., ο παραγωγος....δηλαδη και αυτοι που το διοργανουν βαζουν και αυτοι αρκετα λεφτα.....αλαλ χωρις τους αθλητες αγωνας δεν γινεται.........και θεωρω πως παντα η μεταχειρηση των αθλητων θα πρεπ να ειναι πολυ καλυτερη γι ανα ανεβει το επιπεδο......οχι πως καπιος μας κακομεταχειριζεται ή μας μαστιγωνει στα παρασκηνια πριν βγουμε...αλαλ οπως ειπε και ο κυριος πεχλιβανης που αγωνιστηκε τν ιουνιο[οπως και εγω] ειμαστε αιμοδοτες κακα τα ψεμματα.......
  τωρα θα μου πεις εσυ το διαλεξες,το ηξερες,ειναι εραστιτεχνικο και εκτος αυτουε ιναι και ακριβο σπορ...ισχιει......αλαλ πρπει και η βαση του ερασιτεχνισμου να βοηθαει στην προωθηση του επαγγελματισμου με οποια κινητρα και βοηθειες δινει και παρεχει.......
  τεσπα  οντως ειναι πολυ νωρις το κυπελλο φετος...αλαλ δνε πειραζει...εγω θα ερθω σαν θεατης να δω τις προσπαθειες οσον θακατεβουν.καλη επιτυχια σε οσους θα κατεβουν........

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

> Βαγγελη ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση !
> Πολυ νωρις οντως,αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα πιστευω.Το θεμα ειναι,οτι δεν εχουμε βρει ακομη την σταθεροτητα,την οποια εχει αναγκη ο καθε Αθλητης και το team του.Σταθεροτητα στην ημερομηνια διεξαγωγης του καθε αγωνα και επισης στον τοπο διεξαγωγης του.Αλλη ομοσπονδια (wabba,δεν ειναι ντροπη να το πω,στο κατω-κατω δεν κατευθηνω) παρεχει αυτην την σταθεροτητα η οποια κρινω (ως αθλητης) πως ειναι απαραιτητη.Οχι μονο για τους Αθλητες,το team ενδεχομενως που μπορει να υπαρχει,αλλα και για τους φιλους και συγγενεις των.Μιλαμε για την επισημη Ομοσπονδια ββ της Ελλαδος και οχι για ..... μπαρμπουτσαλα.
> Τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα?Οι Αθλητες τωρα τι θα νοιωσουν στο ακουσμα μιας τετοιας ειδησης?Χαρα διοτι θα γινει το Κυπελλο Ελλαδος?Ολεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!Η οτι δεν τους υπολογιζει η ΕΟΣΔ ?
> Και τι θα πει <<-οποτε οποιος εχουν κρατηθουν σε καλη καταταση και δεν εχουν ξεφυγει τωρα τον αυγουστο λογω διακοπων/ξεκουρασης/καλου φαγητου κτλ θα εχουν ενα προβαδισμα (Savage)>>.Δηλαδη????????
> Και παλι θα το ξαναγραψω,δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα,λιγο πολυ ο καθε Αθλητης βρισκεται σ'ενα επιπεδο κοντα στο Αγωνιστικο του (δεν ξεπερναμε σε ποσοστο λιπους το 10% εξωαγωνιστηκα ή αλλιως,off season),οποτε σε διαστημα 6-8 περιπου εβδομαδων μπορουμε να βρεθουμε κοντα εκει οπου πρεπει(δεν θα γραψω ποσοστα διοτι ο καθενας εχει τα δικα του *standar*,*μπορω*και*θελω*!
> Το θεμα ειναι πως εγω νιωθω οτι δεν υπολογιζει κανεις(οι υπευθυνοι δηλ.) τους Αθλητες.Λες και εχουμε Ερασιτεχνες Αθλητες παρα πολλους και θελουμε να τους αραιωσουμε.Δεν ειμαστε ουτε 90,αντε 100 (που δεν τους φτανουμε με τιποτα).Οτι μου'ρθει στο κεφαλι?Ετσι παει?
> Quo vadis,(που παμε)?Προς το καλυτερο?Ετσι ειναι το καλυτερο?Αν ναι,το χειροτερο τοτε πως ειναι?
> Δεν μας υπολογιζει κανεις?(μαγος εισαι?)
> Δεν ειναι καλα-καλα 8 εβδομαδες μεχρι τους Αγωνες(7+).Τι λεμε τωρα?Ζωη δεν εχει ο καθε ενας απο εμας? (υποχρεωσεις εννοω).Ολοι λιγο-πολυ εχουμε κανει καποιο προγραμμα στη ζωη μας,στις δουλιες μας,εχουμε υποχρεωσεις και εχουμε βαλει καποιες προτεραιοτητες,αναγκαστηκα,διοτι πρεπει να πληρωσουμε για να συμμετασχουμε στους αγωνες.Εχει κοστος μια προετοιμασια και η συμμετοχη επισης(οποτε γινονται αγωνες δινουμε <<ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ>> 30 euro δηλ.60 το χρονο,σταγονα στον Ωκεανο θα'λεγα),μετακινησεις,διαμονη,εισητηριο εισοδου (για τις οικογενειες μας).Δεν ειμαστε αμοιβομενοι Αθλητες,Αιμοδοτες ειμαστε!Αρα πρεπει να μαζεψουμε για να τα δωσουμε!
> ...


+1000  :03. Clap: 

Παρόλο που ο στόχος μου είναι τέτοιος που θα μπορούσα να κατέβω σε αγώνες όταν τον φτάσω, δεν έχω τέτοιες βλέψεις. Ωστόσο το παραπάνω post με βρίσκει απολυτά σύμφωνο για τις συνθήκες του αγωνιστικού bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα. Πρόσφατα μάλιστα είχα μια συζήτηση με φίλο που προπονούμαστε μαζί στο γυμναστήριο και είπαμε ακριβώς το ίδιο. Τα άτομα που ασχολούνται με τον αγωνιστικό bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα είναι αιμοδότες του αθλήματος αυτή την στιγμή. Χτίζου για το μέλλον του αθλήματος στην χωρά μας με πολλές θυσίες. Πρέπει λοιπόν να αντιμετωπίζονται και με τον ανάλογο σεβασμό, από τις ομοσπονδίες έως και τον απλό κόσμο.
Καλή τύχη σε όσους πάρουν μέρος και από έμενα και μακάρι να μπορέσω να κατεβώ να σας δω από κοντά!

----------


## Qlim4X

> Βαγγελη ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση !
> Πολυ νωρις οντως,αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα πιστευω.Το θεμα ειναι,οτι δεν εχουμε βρει ακομη την σταθεροτητα,την οποια εχει αναγκη ο καθε Αθλητης και το team του.Σταθεροτητα στην ημερομηνια διεξαγωγης του καθε αγωνα και επισης στον τοπο διεξαγωγης του.Αλλη ομοσπονδια (wabba,δεν ειναι ντροπη να το πω,στο κατω-κατω δεν κατευθηνω) παρεχει αυτην την σταθεροτητα η οποια κρινω (ως αθλητης) πως ειναι απαραιτητη.Οχι μονο για τους Αθλητες,το team ενδεχομενως που μπορει να υπαρχει,αλλα και για τους φιλους και συγγενεις των.Μιλαμε για την επισημη Ομοσπονδια ββ της Ελλαδος και οχι για ..... μπαρμπουτσαλα.
> Τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα?Οι Αθλητες τωρα τι θα νοιωσουν στο ακουσμα μιας τετοιας ειδησης?Χαρα διοτι θα γινει το Κυπελλο Ελλαδος?Ολεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!Η οτι δεν τους υπολογιζει η ΕΟΣΔ ?
> Και τι θα πει <<-οποτε οποιος εχουν κρατηθουν σε καλη καταταση και δεν εχουν ξεφυγει τωρα τον αυγουστο λογω διακοπων/ξεκουρασης/καλου φαγητου κτλ θα εχουν ενα προβαδισμα (Savage)>>.Δηλαδη????????
> Και παλι θα το ξαναγραψω,δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα,λιγο πολυ ο καθε Αθλητης βρισκεται σ'ενα επιπεδο κοντα στο Αγωνιστικο του (δεν ξεπερναμε σε ποσοστο λιπους το 10% εξωαγωνιστηκα ή αλλιως,off season),οποτε σε διαστημα 6-8 περιπου εβδομαδων μπορουμε να βρεθουμε κοντα εκει οπου πρεπει(δεν θα γραψω ποσοστα διοτι ο καθενας εχει τα δικα του *standar*,*μπορω*και*θελω*!
> Το θεμα ειναι πως εγω νιωθω οτι δεν υπολογιζει κανεις(οι υπευθυνοι δηλ.) τους Αθλητες.Λες και εχουμε Ερασιτεχνες Αθλητες παρα πολλους και θελουμε να τους αραιωσουμε.Δεν ειμαστε ουτε 90,αντε 100 (που δεν τους φτανουμε με τιποτα).Οτι μου'ρθει στο κεφαλι?Ετσι παει?
> Quo vadis,(που παμε)?Προς το καλυτερο?Ετσι ειναι το καλυτερο?Αν ναι,το χειροτερο τοτε πως ειναι?
> Δεν μας υπολογιζει κανεις?(μαγος εισαι?)
> Δεν ειναι καλα-καλα 8 εβδομαδες μεχρι τους Αγωνες(7+).Τι λεμε τωρα?Ζωη δεν εχει ο καθε ενας απο εμας? (υποχρεωσεις εννοω).Ολοι λιγο-πολυ εχουμε κανει καποιο προγραμμα στη ζωη μας,στις δουλιες μας,εχουμε υποχρεωσεις και εχουμε βαλει καποιες προτεραιοτητες,αναγκαστηκα,διοτι πρεπει να πληρωσουμε για να συμμετασχουμε στους αγωνες.Εχει κοστος μια προετοιμασια και η συμμετοχη επισης(οποτε γινονται αγωνες δινουμε <<ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ>> 30 euro δηλ.60 το χρονο,σταγονα στον Ωκεανο θα'λεγα),μετακινησεις,διαμονη,εισητηριο εισοδου (για τις οικογενειες μας).Δεν ειμαστε αμοιβομενοι Αθλητες,Αιμοδοτες ειμαστε!Αρα πρεπει να μαζεψουμε για να τα δωσουμε!
> ...


Οπως τα λες ειναι.

εγω προσωπικα περιμενα να ειναι μεσα στον νοεμβρη οστε να εχω 12 ευδομαδες τωρα τρεχω και δεν ξερω αν θα φτασω.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι δύσκολα αν δεν υπάρχει χρόνος προετοιμασίας και δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί αρκετούς μήνες πρίν να προλάβει ο αθλητής να κάνει τον προγραμματισμό του και σίγουρα θα έχει λιγότερες συμμετοχές και θα επικρατεί στούς τυφλούς ο μονόφθαλμος , αλλα απο την άλλη θα είναι και μια διαφήμηση για το άθλημα επειδη θα γίνει στα πλαίσια της έκθεσης και ήδη θα συρέει κόσμος εκείνες τις μέρες .

σίγουρα κάποιοι λόγοι οδήγησαν τούς υπευθύνους να κάνουν τότε τον αγώνα , εγω έχω εμπειρία απο τέτοια διοργάνωση γιατι η ναββα έκανε αγώνες εκείνη την περίοδο στην έκθεση και μάλιστα 3 συνεχόμενα χρόνια , αλλα δεν ήταν πολλες συμμετοχές και ούτε όλοι οι αθλητές σε τόπ φόρμα , αν όμως ο αθλητής γνωρίζει έγκαιρα τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος γκρίνιας , αφου πχ και το γιούνιβερς στην αγγλία της ναββα αρχές οκτώβρη έγινε , τότε που είχα κατέβει η και ο τάσος ο μινήδης .

αρα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ημερομηνία αλλα η έγκαιρη ενημέρωση ώστε να κάνει την προετοιμασία του ο ενδιαφερόμενος

----------


## Qlim4X

> αρα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ημερομηνία αλλα η έγκαιρη ενημέρωση ώστε να κάνει την προετοιμασία του ο ενδιαφερόμενος



 :03. Thumb up: 

απο  μερια μου θα προσπαθησω να ετοιμαστω και οτι βγει. σε 7 ευδομαδες δεν γινοντε θαυματα...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> απο  μερια μου θα προσπαθησω να ετοιμαστω και οτι βγει. σε 7 ευδομαδες δεν γινοντε θαυματα...


θαύματα δεν γίνονται αλλα είναι ανθρωπίνως εφικτό μια πολυ σημαντική βελτίωση και φόρμα , εφόσον βρίσκεσαι και σε καλή κατάσταση  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Qlim4X

> θαύματα δεν γίνονται αλλα είναι ανθρωπίνως εφικτό μια πολυ σημαντική βελτίωση και φόρμα , εφόσον βρίσκεσαι και σε καλή κατάσταση



7 weeks  :05. Posing:

----------


## chrisberg

> Τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα?Οι Αθλητες τωρα τι θα νοιωσουν στο ακουσμα μιας τετοιας ειδησης?Χαρα διοτι θα γινει το Κυπελλο Ελλαδος?Ολεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!Η οτι δεν τους υπολογιζει η ΕΟΣΔ ?
> Και τι θα πει <<-οποτε οποιος εχουν κρατηθουν σε καλη καταταση και δεν εχουν ξεφυγει τωρα τον αυγουστο λογω διακοπων/ξεκουρασης/καλου φαγητου κτλ θα εχουν ενα προβαδισμα (Savage)>>.Δηλαδη????????
> Και παλι θα το ξαναγραψω,δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα,λιγο πολυ ο καθε Αθλητης βρισκεται σ'ενα επιπεδο κοντα στο Αγωνιστικο του (δεν ξεπερναμε σε ποσοστο λιπους το 10% εξωαγωνιστηκα ή αλλιως,off season),οποτε σε διαστημα 6-8 περιπου εβδομαδων μπορουμε να βρεθουμε κοντα εκει οπου πρεπει(δεν θα γραψω ποσοστα διοτι ο καθενας εχει τα δικα του *standar*,*μπορω*και*θελω*!
> Το θεμα ειναι πως εγω νιωθω οτι δεν υπολογιζει κανεις(οι υπευθυνοι δηλ.) τους Αθλητες.Λες και εχουμε


Aυτή είναι η αξία της δημοκρατίας και του Forum.
Ο κάθε ένας λέει ότι του κατέβει...
Θέμα να γινετε για να σκοτώσουμε το χρόνο μας και ας γράφουμε μαλ..ίες... (τίποτα προσωπικό)
Αλλά ρε γαμώτο να μιλάς εκ μέρους και των υπολοίπων αθλητών έχωντας αγωνιστικά λίπος 25%
ε αυτό δε θέλει θάρος θέλει θράσος.

Εχωντας άμεση σχέση με το άθλημα απο το 1986 ώς αγωνιστικός αθλητής, από το 1989 'ως προπονητής, 
απο το 1994 ώς διοργανωτής αγώνων και μέλος ομοσπονδίων. 22 βραβεύσεις στην Ελλάδα και 4 στο 
εξωτερικό, αλλά και ως αναγνωρισμένος διεθνής κριτής, έχοντας αρθρογραφήσει σε όλα, ή σχεδόν σε όλα τα
περιοδικά του χώρου ένοιωσα ντροπή όταν γνώρισα απο κοντά τα άτομα που είχα έρθει σε αντιπαράθεση 
στα forums και είπα να μην το ξανακάνω αλλά ρε παιδιά καλή η κριτική σε άτομα που προσπαθούν και προσφέρουν αλλά να μιλάμε και εκ μέρους των αθλητών χωρίς να είμαστε οι ίδιοι ή να μιλάμε για διαθέσιμο χρόνο,
 για δίαιτα και προετειμασία... όταν η αγωνιστική μας φόρμα δεν κάνει ούτε για την παραλία και σκάμε 
στη σκηνή με μαύρισμα τύπου ΒΕΓΚΟΥ στην ταινεία που έπεσε στα κάρβουνα? "Ξέρεις απο Vespa" ????
MΑΖΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ!!!!  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## LION

> 1ον Εμεις θέλαμε πρώτα την έγκριση του ΠΑΠΑ!!!
> Και 2ον ως πότε οι αθλητές θα κάνουν "μάγκες" τους προέδρους
>  και τους παρατρεχάμενους των ομοσπονδιών?


Μακάρι και πάλι να γινόσαστε πιο σαφής,για να μιλάμε "έξω απ'τα δόντια"!Μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε!

----------


## LION

Στο τέλος θα γίνω κι εγώ σαν αυτόν!

----------


## chrisberg

> Μακάρι και πάλι να γινόσαστε πιο σαφής,για να μιλάμε "έξω απ'τα δόντια"!Μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε!


Εξ αρχής ήμουν αρνητικός γνωρίζοντας από παλιά τα Κυρίαρχα πρόσωπα της ομοσπονδίας.
Ο Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου μου ενέπνευσε εμπιστοσύνη και 22 μέρες πριν τον αγώνα της Θεσσαλονίκης
μπήκα στην διαδικασία να ετειμάσω τον αθλητή μου για τον επερχόμενο αγώνα γνωρίζωντας ότι και 
σαν το ΗΕΑΤΗ να ήταν το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν το ίδιο!!! (καμία αμφισβίτηση για τα αποτελέσματα)
Ειδα ένα πραγματικά μεγάλο αγώνα.
Τα πάντα ήταν τέλεια οργανωμένα. 
Τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι ήταν θέμα διοργανωτών και όχι ομοσπονδίας...
Εις υγεία των κορόιδων δηλαδή.
Ο Γιάννης θέλοντας να δίξει ποιό είναι πραγματικά το επίπεδο του με παρακάλεσε να τον ετοιμάσω ξανά
για αγώνες και αυτό έκανα.
σε 3,5 μήνες (χρόνος που κάπιοι χρειάζονται για να ξεκουραστούν) Ο Γιάννης κατέβηκε σε αυτόν τον 
αγώνα με στερήσεις μέσα στο καλοκαίρι και με νυχτερινή δουλειά (εως τις 7 το πρωί).
Ο στόχος μας ήταν το Μεσογειακό ή το Amateur Arnold Classic. 
Kατόπιν συνενοήσεως με τον πρόεδρο του συλλόγου μας αφού ο ΠΑΠΑΣ συγνώμη ο Πρόεδρος της ομοσπονδίας
ήθελα να πώ... μας επέβαλε ρητά (λες και είμαστε στο στρατό) να απευθυνόμαστε στο σύλλογο μας για ότι
θέλαμε ο κ. Παπαγεωργίου ήταν ΑΝΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΤΟΣ (κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι χρήσιμος πια στην ομοσπονδία).
Αφού τον αγώνα που θα μας "έκανε μάγκες" μας τον έκανε!!!
Σε συννενόηση του αθλητή με τον κύριο Παπαντώνη ο δεύτερος του απάντησε (του Μάγκου) 
ότι πρώτα έπρεπε να τον δεί ο κ. Πρόεδρος. (να δει αν ήταν αρκετά καλός).
Βέβαια εκτός από τον συνοδό που άλλαξε πριν λίγες μέρες χωρίς καμιά ενημέρωση και σε αυτόν 
η υπόλοιπη αποστολή χωρίς τον (Μάγκο και τον Παπαδάκη) ήταν έτοιμη.

Το μόνο που αποκομίσαμε από την πλευρά της ομοσπονδίας ήταν ένα ευτελές κύπελο ένα δίπλωμα χωρίς 
την υπογραφή του προέδρου (ισως δεν την αξιζαν οι αθλητές) και ένα σκουριασμένο μετάλλιο σε μέγεθος
δίευρου ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΙΚΗΤΗ... ΑΝΕΙΠΩΤΗ ΞΕΥΤΙΛΑ!!!!

Α... ξέχασα είχαμε και δυο προσκλήσεις για να αλλάξουμε ΜΑΝΤΡΙ... σύλλογο ήθελα να πώ!!!

----------


## Dreiko

παρακαλω να κρατηθει η συζητηση στο σχολιασμο του αγωνα....οτιδηποτε αλλο περι παραπονων για προσωπα,ομοσπονδιες κτλ. να γινει σε αλλο θεμα....ειναι καλυτερα και για τους αναγνωστες...

----------


## crow

> Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια απο εδω μεσα αλλα περισοτερο την οικογενια μου που ηταν διπλα μου και την προπονητρια μου nadia crow φυσικα.
> 
> το οτι σταθικα διπλα σε εναν αθλητη 35 ετων με αρκετα χρονια στην πλατη του για μενα λεει πολα. ετσι και αλλιος σε 2 σημια ιστερουσα διπλα του 
> 
> το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι υποσχομε στην επομενη εμφανηση μου να βελτιοσω στο μεγιστο τα σημια που χριαζοντε χωρις να ξεφυγω απο σημετρια.


 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  
Να σου πω κ απο εδω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την υπομονη σου κ την επιμονη σου.Σημασια δεν εχει τη θεση πήρες  αλλα το οτι καταφερες να βγεις στη καλυτερη κατασταση που ηταν εφικτο.
Αλλωστε εγω πιστευω πως ο μαναδικος αντιπαλος ειναι ο εαυτος μας κ κανεις αλλος.Επιτυχια ειναι να ειμαστε καθε φορα κ λιγο καλυτεροι απο την προηγουμενη
  Πιστευω πως η IFBB εχει διοργανωση πολυ καλύτερους αγωνες....τουλαχιστον δεν ειχαμε παρατραγουδα κ επισης ενα θετικο....μας ειδε ασχετος κοσμος που δεν θα μας εβλεπε ισως ποτε
   Η Μουρατιδου ειναι μια αθλητρια που αν θυμαμαι καλα πρωτο εμφανιστηκε το 2009.Η βελτιωση της σε αυτα τα 2,5χρονια ειναι μεγαλη κ της αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια. Σιγουρα εχει πιασει καλυτερη φορμα ομως καλο θα ητανε να σκεφτουμε πριν σχολιασουμε αν αυτη η αθλητρια εχει στοχο καποιον αλλο μελλοντικό αγωνα κ δεν την ενδιεφερε να πιασει τωρα φορμα για να τη βγαλει μετα.Κ εγω που θα παω στο Παγκοσμιο σε 10 μερες ουτε καν με ενδιεφερε να πιασω τη καλυτερη μου φορμα τωρα διοτι μετα δεν θα μου εβγαινε. Τουλαχιστον ετσι δρω εγω που ξερω οτι μια φορα μπορω να πιασω φορμα σε τοσο μικρο διάστημα. 
  Ξεχασα να αναφερω το μοναδικό πραγμα που με χαλασε στη διοργανωση κ  ητανε ο φωτισμος......ισως και να  φαινομασταν καλυτερα  αν δεν ειχαμε καθολου φωτα

----------


## crow

> Και μια φωτογραφία για το φόρουμ
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31901


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Απλα κορυφαιος..............ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο Γιαννη κ βεβαια κ ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο προπονητη του :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chrisberg

> Να σου πω κ απο εδω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την υπομονη σου κ την επιμονη σου.Σημασια δεν εχει τη θεση πήρες αλλα το οτι καταφερες να βγεις στη καλυτερη κατασταση που ηταν εφικτο.
> Αλλωστε εγω πιστευω πως ο μαναδικος αντιπαλος ειναι ο εαυτος μας κ κανεις αλλος.Επιτυχια ειναι να ειμαστε καθε φορα κ λιγο καλυτεροι απο την προηγουμενη
> Πιστευω πως η IFBB εχει διοργανωση πολυ καλύτερους αγωνες....τουλαχιστον δεν ειχαμε παρατραγουδα κ επισης ενα θετικο....μας ειδε ασχετος κοσμος που δεν θα μας εβλεπε ισως ποτε
> Η Μουρατιδου ειναι μια αθλητρια που αν θυμαμαι καλα πρωτο εμφανιστηκε το 2009.Η βελτιωση της σε αυτα τα 2,5χρονια ειναι μεγαλη κ της αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια. Σιγουρα εχει πιασει καλυτερη φορμα ομως καλο θα ητανε να σκεφτουμε πριν σχολιασουμε αν αυτη η αθλητρια εχει στοχο καποιον αλλο μελλοντικό αγωνα κ δεν την ενδιεφερε να πιασει τωρα φορμα για να τη βγαλει μετα.Κ εγω που θα παω στο Παγκοσμιο σε 10 μερες ουτε καν με ενδιεφερε να πιασω τη καλυτερη μου φορμα τωρα διοτι μετα δεν θα μου εβγαινε. Τουλαχιστον ετσι δρω εγω που ξερω οτι μια φορα μπορω να πιασω φορμα σε τοσο μικρο διάστημα. 
> Ξεχασα να αναφερω το μοναδικό πραγμα που με χαλασε στη διοργανωση κ ητανε ο φωτισμος......ισως και να φαινομασταν καλυτερα αν δεν ειχαμε καθολου φωτα


Kαι με φώτα και χωρίς ΚΟΥΚΛΑ είσαι!!!   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## LION

> Εξ αρχής ήμουν αρνητικός γνωρίζοντας από παλιά τα Κυρίαρχα πρόσωπα της ομοσπονδίας.
> Ο Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου μου ενέπνευσε εμπιστοσύνη και 22 μέρες πριν τον αγώνα της Θεσσαλονίκης
> μπήκα στην διαδικασία να ετειμάσω τον αθλητή μου για τον επερχόμενο αγώνα γνωρίζωντας ότι και 
> σαν το ΗΕΑΤΗ να ήταν το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν το ίδιο!!! (καμία αμφισβίτηση για τα αποτελέσματα)
> Ειδα ένα πραγματικά μεγάλο αγώνα.
> Τα πάντα ήταν τέλεια οργανωμένα. 
> Τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι ήταν θέμα διοργανωτών και όχι ομοσπονδίας...
> Εις υγεία των κορόιδων δηλαδή.
> Ο Γιάννης θέλοντας να δίξει ποιό είναι πραγματικά το επίπεδο του με παρακάλεσε να τον ετοιμάσω ξανά
> ...



  Καταρχήν για να ξεκαθαρίσω τη θέση μου απέναντι στον αθλητή,δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να αναφέρω ότι είναι εξαιρετικός!

Αυτό που μπορώ να καταλάβω από τα γραφόμενά σου,είναι ότι υπήρξε "λάθος" συννενόηση,ώστε να δηλωθεί έγκαιρα.

Δεν νομίζω ο πρόεδρος να είχε καμμία αντίρηση για τη συμμετοχή του,εφόσον έλαβε μέρος και στο Πανελλήνιο του Ιουνίου και στο Elite.

Eίναι καταγεγραμμένος πιστεύω και με δελτίο αθλητικής ιδιότητας. Είναι πιο απλά τα πράγματα και πολύ τα μπερδεύουμε!

----------


## chrisberg

> Απλα κορυφαιος..............ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο Γιαννη κ βεβαια κ ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο προπονητη του



Ευχαριστώ!!!
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι το σχόλιο για το φωτισμό το έκανα πριν να δω το post σου για το Γιάννη. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## crow

> Ευχαριστώ!!!
> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι το σχόλιο για το φωτισμό το έκανα πριν να δω το post σου για το Γιάννη.


 :02. Wink:  :02. Wink:  :02. Wink:  :02. Wink: 
 Eυχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!!!!

----------


## chrisberg

> Καταρχήν για να ξεκαθαρίσω τη θέση μου απέναντι στον αθλητή,δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να αναφέρω ότι είναι εξαιρετικός!
> 
> Αυτό που μπορώ να καταλάβω από τα γραφόμενά σου,είναι ότι υπήρξε "λάθος" συννενόηση,ώστε να δηλωθεί έγκαιρα.
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ο πρόεδρος να είχε καμμία αντίρηση για τη συμμετοχή του,εφόσον έλαβε μέρος και στο Πανελλήνιο του Ιουνίου και στο Elite.
> 
> Eίναι καταγεγραμμένος πιστεύω και με δελτίο αθλητικής ιδιότητας. Είναι πιο απλά τα πράγματα και πολύ τα μπερδεύουμε!


Ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια...
Λυπάμαι που δε με κάλυψες...
Καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια σου για να γίνει το άθλημα μας καλύτερο στη χώρα μας.


Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όσους συμμετείχαν σε αυτόν το αγώνα!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
(Ετσι δε θα μας βάλει χέρι και ο officer)!!! xa xa xa

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Οπως κάνω συνήθως ,θα παραλληλήσω το άθλημα μας με τα άλλα για να γίνω πιό κατανοητός(ειδικά από τους σοφούς).
Η Εθνική Ομάδα στίβου που μας αντιπροσωπεύει σε διεθνείς αγώνες είναι ευθύνη του ΣΕΓΑΣ και όχι του Ηρακλή ή του Πανελληνίου.Υπάρχουν ομοσπονδιακοί προπονητές,συνοδοί κ.λ.π.Το ίδιο και στο ποδόσφαιρο .Δεν στέλνει η Παοκάρα με έξοδά της τον Σαλπιγγίδη ή τον Φωτάκη να παίξει με την Νικαράγουα.Τούς καλεί ο ομοσπονδιακός προπονητής κι αν δεν υπάρχει η ίδια η ΕΠΟ η οποία έχει την ευθύνη όλης της αποστολής και ουχί οι σύλλογοι.
Τα έξοδα βαρύνουν την Ομοσπονδία και αν δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα επιβαρύνονται οι ίδιοι οι αθλητές(εκτός και βρούν σπόνσορες ή άτομα που αγαπούν το άθλημα και πιστεύουν στον εκάστοτε αθλητή).Οπως συνόδευσα εγώ προσωπικά εθνική ομάδα ολυμπιακού αθλήματος το καλοκαίρι στην Γαλλία και τα έξοδα τα επιβαρύνθηκαν οι αθλητές.Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός τόσο στο διαδικαστικό όσο και στο οικονομικό.
Τώρα επειδή ελέχθη κατά πόσο είναι νόμιμο ένα σωματείο να είναι διοργανωτής Grand Prix ,σας δίνω το δεδικασμένο για να μιλάν μερικοί μόνο αν έχουν γνώση του αντικειμένου.Ενας από τους 10 καλύτερους Μαραθώνιους στον κόσμο με χρηματικά έπαθλα γίνεται κάθε χρόνο στην Θεσσαλονίκη (Πέλλα -Θεσσαλονίκη) με την ονομασία Αλέξανδρος από το αθλητικό σωματείο "ΤΡΙΤΩΝ" στο οπίο ήμουν επί χρόνια στο Δ.Σ.
Αυτά εν συντομία γιά να ακολουθήσουν και περισσότερα.

----------


## chrisberg

> Eυχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!!!!


Δεν ξέρω αν οι φατσούλες που βάζεις ειναι ποιο γλυκές ή εσύ???
 :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 

Αλήθεια το κυπελλο του Γιάννη (της κατηγορίας γιατί για το γενικό δεν πήρε) 
έχει πάνω μια αθλήτρια μηπως το ξέχασε καμιά???

Που είσε ρε Στέλιο με τα κύπελλα σου!!! :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## LION

> Ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια...
> Λυπάμαι που δε με κάλυψες...
> Καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια σου για να γίνει το άθλημα μας καλύτερο στη χώρα μας.
> 
> 
> Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όσους συμμετείχαν σε αυτόν το αγώνα!!!
> (Ετσι δε θα μας βάλει χέρι και ο officer)!!! xa xa xa



Για το Arnold classic σίγουρα δεν προλαβαίνει,για το μεσογειακό αν θέλεις το "ψάχνω" προσωπικά και σου απαντώ.

Αν δεν είμαστε μέσα στο θέμα μιλώντας για το γενικό νικητή,τότε πότε θάμασταν!

Κι έτσι για τελευταίο, να αναφέρω ότι ποτέ δεν ήμουν "υπάκουος" σε διαταγές,αν διαφωνούσα.Ακόμη και στο στρατό πρόβλημα είχα! :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Η Εθνική Ομάδα στίβου που μας αντιπροσωπεύει σε διεθνείς αγώνες είναι ευθύνη του ΣΕΓΑΣ και όχι του Ηρακλή ή του Πανελληνίου.Υπάρχουν ομοσπονδιακοί προπονητές,συνοδοί κ.λ.π.Το ίδιο και στο ποδόσφαιρο .*Δεν στέλνει η Παοκάρα με έξοδά της τον Σαλπιγγίδη ή τον Φωτάκη να παίξει με την Νικαράγουα.*
> Τα έξοδα βαρύνουν την Ομοσπονδία και αν δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα επιβαρύνονται οι ίδιοι οι αθλητές(εκτός και βρούν σπόνσορες ή άτομα που αγαπούν το άθλημα και πιστεύουν στον εκάστοτε αθλητή).


Απολυτα *ΣΩΣΤΟΣ* και *ΝΟΜΙΜΟΣ* ο κ Παπαγεωργιου ! 

(και ενα παραπανω οταν αναφερετε στην ομαδα που αγαπω *ΠΑΟΚΑΡΑ*)





> Εξ αρχής ήμουν αρνητικός γνωρίζοντας από παλιά τα Κυρίαρχα πρόσωπα της ομοσπονδίας.
> Ο Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου μου ενέπνευσε εμπιστοσύνη και 22 μέρες πριν τον αγώνα της Θεσσαλονίκης
> μπήκα στην διαδικασία να ετειμάσω τον αθλητή μου για τον επερχόμενο αγώνα *γνωρίζωντας ότι και 
> σαν το ΗΕΑΤΗ να ήταν το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν το ίδιο!!!* (καμία αμφισβίτηση για τα αποτελέσματα)


Την αλλη φορα να ρωτας εαν κατεβαζω και εγω αθλητη ωστε να μην σε ξαναπικρανει η θεση που θα παρει ο *"HEATH"* σου !





> Το μόνο που αποκομίσαμε από την πλευρά της ομοσπονδίας ήταν ένα ευτελές κύπελο ένα δίπλωμα χωρίς 
> την υπογραφή του προέδρου (ισως δεν την αξιζαν οι αθλητές) και ένα *σκουριασμένο μετάλλιο* σε μέγεθος
> δίευρου ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΙΚΗΤΗ... ΑΝΕΙΠΩΤΗ ΞΕΥΤΙΛΑ!!!!
> 
> Α... ξέχασα είχαμε και δυο προσκλήσεις για να αλλάξουμε ΜΑΝΤΡΙ... σύλλογο ήθελα να πώ!!!


Σταματα την *κλαψα* Χρυσοβεργη ! 

Η συγκεκριμενη *Ομοσπονδια* ειχε αναφερθει στα επαθλα που δινει στις διοργανωσεις της και προς τιμη της εδω και καιρο ! 

Πηγαινε σε κανενα πρατηριο και παρε κανενα αντισκουριακο για το μεταλλιο, το εκανες θεμα και *ΑΥΤΟ* !

Οσο και εαν σε *ΠΟΝΑΕΙ* δεν εκαναν κατι που να μην το ειχαν πει απο πριν.

----------


## Kazmaier

παντως εγω σαν αφελης παρατηρητης και επειδη ημουν στον αγωνα εχω μια απορια, τοσος κοπος του μαγκου για να κατεβει σε ενα προχειρο αγωνα , με μικρη σχετικα συμμετοχη, μετριο ανταγωνισμο και επαθλο μια χαρτινη αφισα ενα κυπελλακι και ενα μεταλειακι οπως λεει και ο προπονητης του?α ναι ειναι πανελληνιο κυπελο, τοσο μεγαλειωδης τιτλος που σου διαφευγει, ισως επειδη στην ελλαδα καθε χρονο γινονται αμετρητοι  αγωνες απο ισαριθμες ομοσπονδιες και μπερδευεσαι με τοσους πρωταθλητες(ενιοτε και "βασιλιαδες") ελλαδος! :03. Thumb up: χαρας στο κουραγιο του κατα τα αλλα πολυ καλου και με  προοπτικες μαγκου, οπως και του chrisberg.ξαναλεω ειμαι ενας απλος θεατης , δεν γνωριζω πραγματα και καταστασεις απο μεσα απλα λεω τις εντυπωσεις μου.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Εγω καταλαβα πως καποιοι οπως ο Κυριος Κτιστακης βαζουν λεφτα απο τη τσεπη τους και βρισκουν σπονσορες για να κανουν ακριβες διοργανωσεις,επισης ομοσπονδιες οπως η Ναββα (κατωτερη της ΙFBB οπως εχουν πει καποιοι) στελνουν αθλητες στο εξωτερικο με λεφτα που μαζευουν απο εισιτηρια και σπονσορες.Ενω η IFBB που ειναι η μεγαλυτερη ομοσπονδια παγκοσμιος σφιγγεται με τα λεφτα.

----------


## aqua_bill

γιατι τετοια φαγομαρα και μουρμουρα ρε παιδια.ετσι θα παμε μπροστα?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να πώ και γω την άποψή μου , γιατι εύκολα είναι να κράζουμε η να απαξιώνουμε και θα ήταν εύκολο να αρχίσω να λέω αρνητικά και παραλληλισμούς , βέβαια ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του και την στηρίζει.

πχ στην ναββα παρ όλα τα οικονομικά προβλήματα κάποιοι αθλητές βγαίνουν έξω με έξοδα της ομοσπονδίας , αν θέλουν και κάποιοι άλλοι να δοκιμάσουν τις δυνατότητές τους πάλι μπορούν , αλλα με δικά τους έξοδα και εφόσον δηλώσουν έγκαιρα.

αλλα να λέμε και τα πράματα όπως είναι , στην ιφββ έχει δυνατότητα ό άλλος να φτάσει σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο , μπορεί βέβαια μικρό ποσοστο να έχει τέτοιους στόχους αλλα υπάρχει και σαν να λέμε επικρατεί όπως είναι φυσικό και ο νόμος του μονοπωλείου

βασική προυπόθεση είναι να γνωρίζει ο καθένας και να φροντίσει να ενημερώνετε για τούς κανονισμούς της ομοσπονδίας που συμμετέχει , η ιφββ με συντονισμένες ενέργειες έχει την  κρατική αναγνώρηση και έχει κάποιους κανονισμούς  , όταν αυτα τα γνωρίζει κανείς απο πρίν,  δεν βρίσκετε πρό εκπλήξεων .

δηλαδή αν εγω συμμετέχω ενω γνωρίζω εκ των προτέρων ότι για να βγώ έξω θα πρέπει να καταβάλω τα έξοδα , η δεν θα συμμετέχω,  η αν θα συμμετάσχω εφόσον γνωρίζω τι μέλη γεννέσθε , μετα θα είμαι άκυρος να λέω οτιδήποτε.

και στο ταεκβοντο όταν συμμετέχουν αθλητές με δελτία αθλητικής ιδιότητος καταβάλουν κάποιο ποσό συμμετοχής , αυτα βέβαια αλλάζουν κατα καιρούς ανάλογα με τις ισχύουσες νομοθεσίες .

ήμουν πολλα χρόνια και γω στην ιφββ και γνωρίζω κάποια πράγματα αλλα όταν δεν ήταν ακόμη αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία και παρ όλα αυτα δεν πληρώναμε δραχμή τότε σε αποστολές εξωτερικού , αλλα αλλάζουν οι καιροί και τα στάνταρ όταν πλέον θεωρείτε αναγνωρισμένη απο το κράτος .
για μένα θα έπρεπε να ήταν όπως παλια που οι αθλητες συμμετείχαν καθαρα με έξοδα της ομοσπονδίας , αλλα όπως είπα όταν κάποιος γνωρίζει , ζυγίζει τα πράματα και αποφασίζει αν τον συμφέρει η όχι .

στο θέμα των επάθλων δεν τα είδα βέβαια επειδή δεν ήμουν στον αγώνα , είναι ωραία τα εντυπωσιακά έπαθλα , αλλα όπως έχω ξαναπεί η αξία της θέσης δεν μετριάζετε αν είναι μικρό η μεγάλο το έπαθλο , είναι απο τις περιπτώσεις που λέμε το μέγεθος δεν μετράει , δεν μειώνετε η αξία της θέσης αν το κύπελο είναι μικρό , αρκεί να είναι αξιοπρεπές , γιατι όταν όλη η χώρα σφίγγει τα ζωνάρια και σε όλους τούς τομείς γίνονται περικοπές , δεν θα αποτελούσε εξαίρεση το ββ .

και για να κάνω και το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου επειδη τα ξέρω τα γράμματα , ποιός δεν έχει δεί σε αγώνες θεατές να μπαίνουν στη ζούλα η να λουφάρουν το εισητήριο , που αυτα αποτελούν τα έσοδα ώστε να καλυφτούν διάφορες υποχρεώσεις , αν λοιπόν οι ονομαζόμενοι φίλαθλοι είναι τελικά μόνο στα λόγια , πως θα πάει μπροστα το άθλημα και μετα αβίαστα μπορεί να ασκούν και αρνητική κρητική

----------


## aqua_bill

εγω λεω να στραφουν οι αρμοδιοι να βγαλουν νεους αθλητες να ζησουμε τα οσα ακουμε απο τα παλια. πολλοι ειναι αυτοι που ενδιαφερνται αλλα χωρις καθοδηγησει χανονται στη μουρμουρα τη φαγωμαρα και τη μυστικοπαθεια  του Ελληνα .

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Λιακο συμφωνω *ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ* μαζι σου αλλα και με την γραμμη που εχει η *IFBB* !

Οι ανθρωποι οτι εχουν πει το κανουν και στα μεταλλια και για τις αποστολες του εξωτερικου. Οπως ειπες εμεις πρεπει να ζυγησουμε απο πριν τις καταστασεις και τα θελω μας.

----------


## LION

> παντως εγω σαν αφελης παρατηρητης και επειδη ημουν στον αγωνα εχω μια απορια, τοσος κοπος του μαγκου για να κατεβει σε ενα προχειρο αγωνα , με μικρη σχετικα συμμετοχη, μετριο ανταγωνισμο και επαθλο μια χαρτινη αφισα ενα κυπελλακι και ενα μεταλειακι οπως λεει και ο προπονητης του?α ναι ειναι πανελληνιο κυπελο, τοσο μεγαλειωδης τιτλος που σου διαφευγει, ισως επειδη στην ελλαδα καθε χρονο γινονται αμετρητοι  αγωνες απο ισαριθμες ομοσπονδιες και μπερδευεσαι με τοσους πρωταθλητες(ενιοτε και "βασιλιαδες") ελλαδος!χαρας στο κουραγιο του κατα τα αλλα πολυ καλου και με  προοπτικες μαγκου, οπως και του chrisberg.ξαναλεω ειμαι ενας απλος θεατης , δεν γνωριζω πραγματα και καταστασεις απο μεσα απλα λεω τις εντυπωσεις μου.



 Τους λόγους για να έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής σε αγώνα του εξωτερικού στην I.F.B.B. ως Έλληνας,τους έχουμε αναφέρει πολλές φορές.


(Οσο για τα μετάλλια και τα κύπελλα και σ'αυτό υπάρχει απάντηση,την οποία δεν μπορώ να την εκθεσω δημόσια,μια που δεν αναφέρθηκε στην διάρκεια του αγώνα.Το γράφω απλώς επειδή θα διαβαστεί ίσως και δοθεί η εξήγηση από τους ίδιους!)

----------


## Polyneikos

> παντως εγω σαν αφελης παρατηρητης και επειδη ημουν στον αγωνα εχω μια απορια, τοσος κοπος του μαγκου για να κατεβει σε ενα προχειρο αγωνα , με μικρη σχετικα συμμετοχη, μετριο ανταγωνισμο και επαθλο μια χαρτινη αφισα ενα κυπελλακι και ενα μεταλειακι οπως λεει και ο προπονητης του?α ναι ειναι πανελληνιο κυπελο, τοσο μεγαλειωδης τιτλος που σου διαφευγει, ισως επειδη στην ελλαδα καθε χρονο γινονται αμετρητοι  αγωνες απο ισαριθμες ομοσπονδιες και μπερδευεσαι με τοσους πρωταθλητες(ενιοτε και "βασιλιαδες") ελλαδος!χαρας στο κουραγιο του κατα τα αλλα πολυ καλου και με  προοπτικες μαγκου, οπως και του chrisberg.ξαναλεω ειμαι ενας απλος θεατης , δεν γνωριζω πραγματα και καταστασεις απο μεσα απλα λεω τις εντυπωσεις μου.


Eσυ ησουνα εκει και εκανες πως δεν μας είδες;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> Eσυ ησουνα εκει και εκανες πως δεν μας είδες;


μας περιμενε πιο ομορφους κωστα και ξενερωσε... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλα δεν ειναι και ο μονος :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μας περιμενε πιο ομορφους κωστα και ξενερωσε...


ασε τα σάπια σου βαγγελάκη απο τις φωτο που είδα όλοι όμορφοι είσασταν σε καλή μερα βρισκόσασταν φρεσκαδούρες , να βλέπουν οι νύφες (τούς ελεύθερους ενοώ :01. Razz: ) και να ξερογλύφονται :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kazmaier

> Eσυ ησουνα εκει και εκανες πως δεν μας είδες;


σε μπανισα καποια στιγμη ρε τρελε αλλα μιλουσες και εγω ειχα την καμερα και τραβαγα κατι φωτος , ε λεω ασε μην τον ενοχλησω καλυτερα και θυμηθει τπτ παλια infractions και εχουμε φασαριες :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  μονο στον νασσερ μιλησα καποια στιγμη τυχαια που τον αναγνωρισα , το νοεμβριο παλι

----------


## Polyneikos

Κανονικα με τοσα infraction και ban εγω θα έπρεπε να κρυβομαι. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Αντε τον Νοεμβρη τότε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chrisberg

> Απολυτα *ΣΩΣΤΟΣ* και *ΝΟΜΙΜΟΣ* ο κ Παπαγεωργιου ! 
> 
> (και ενα παραπανω οταν αναφερετε στην ομαδα που αγαπω *ΠΑΟΚΑΡΑ*)
> 
> 
> Την αλλη φορα να ρωτας εαν κατεβαζω και εγω αθλητη ωστε να μην σε ξαναπικρανει η θεση που θα παρει ο *"HEATH"* σου !
> 
> 
> Σταματα την *κλαψα* Χρυσοβεργη ! 
> ...


*Tελικά ρε Στέλιο φέρεις τον τίτλο επάξια!!!*

----------


## chrisberg

> παντως εγω σαν αφελης παρατηρητης και επειδη ημουν στον αγωνα εχω μια απορια, τοσος κοπος του μαγκου για να κατεβει σε ενα προχειρο αγωνα , με μικρη σχετικα συμμετοχη, μετριο ανταγωνισμο και επαθλο μια χαρτινη αφισα ενα κυπελλακι και ενα μεταλειακι οπως λεει και ο προπονητης του?α ναι ειναι πανελληνιο κυπελο, τοσο μεγαλειωδης τιτλος που σου διαφευγει, ισως επειδη στην ελλαδα καθε χρονο γινονται αμετρητοι  αγωνες απο ισαριθμες ομοσπονδιες και μπερδευεσαι με τοσους πρωταθλητες(ενιοτε και "βασιλιαδες") ελλαδος!χαρας στο κουραγιο του κατα τα αλλα πολυ καλου και με  προοπτικες μαγκου, οπως και του chrisberg.ξαναλεω ειμαι ενας απλος θεατης , δεν γνωριζω πραγματα και καταστασεις απο μεσα απλα λεω τις εντυπωσεις μου.



Ο Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου μου ενέπνευσε εμπιστοσύνη (σε συνάντηση μας στη Θεσσαλονίκη) 
και *22* μέρες πριν τον αγώνα της Θεσσαλονίκης
μπήκα στην διαδικασία να ετειμάσω τον αθλητή μου για τον επερχόμενο αγώνα.
Τα πάντα ήταν τέλεια οργανωμένα. 

Ο Γιάννης θέλοντας να δίξει ποιό είναι πραγματικά το επίπεδο του με παρακάλεσε να τον ετοιμάσω ξανά
για αγώνες και αυτό έκανα.
σε 3,5 μήνες (χρόνος που κάπιοι χρειάζονται για να ξεκουραστούν) Ο Γιάννης κατέβηκε σε αυτόν τον 
αγώνα με στερήσεις μέσα στο καλοκαίρι και με νυχτερινή δουλειά (εως τις 7 το πρωί).
Ο στόχος μας ήταν το Μεσογειακό ή το Amateur Arnold Classic. 

Το μόνο που αποκομίσαμε από την πλευρά της ομοσπονδίας ήταν ένα ευτελές κύπελο ένα δίπλωμα χωρίς 
την υπογραφή του προέδρου (ισως δεν την αξιζαν οι αθλητές) και ένα σκουριασμένο μετάλλιο σε μέγεθος
δίευρου ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΙΚΗΤΗ... ΑΝΕΙΠΩΤΗ ΞΕΥΤΙΛΑ!!!!

Α... ξέχασα είχαμε και δυο προσκλήσεις για να αλλάξουμε ΜΑΝΤΡΙ... σύλλογο ήθελα να πώ!!!                         

*Καλό είναι πριν γράψουμε οτι παπαριά μας κατέβει για τις εντυπώσεις 
να ρίχνουμε μια ματιά σε προηγούμενα post!!!*  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Τώρα για τους δεκάδες πρωταθλητές σε λάθος άνθρωπο τα λές.
Εχω το χρίσμα του Προέδρου της ΝΑC στην Ελλάδα και δεν κάνω αγώνες 
για να μην προσθέσω και άλλους πρωταθλητές στους ήδη πολλούς που υπάρχουν κάθε χρόνο.
Απο την άλλη να σου θυμήσω οτι ο Γιάννης έχει πάρει τίτλους ( *9 συνολικά* ) *
σε όλες* τις ομοσπονδίες και απο το 2004 που ήταν ο πρώτος του αγώνας είναι 
*αήττητος* στην κατηγορία του.

*Για λόγους αξιοπρέπειας και επειδή το Κύπελλο και το μετάλλιο άνήκαν σε άλλους
 σήμερα θα τα συσκευάσω και θα τα επιστρέψω στην ομοσπονδία.*

Αλήθεια το αγαλματίδιο που ήταν μαζί με τα κύπελλα στο τραπέζι ξέρει κανείς τί ήταν???
(Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι λίγες ώρες πριν τα κύπελλα ήταν στη προθήκη γυμναστηρίου.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *Tελικά ρε Στέλιο φέρεις τον τίτλο επάξια!!!*


Χρυσοβεργη στα ελεγα αλλα δεν *"ακουγες"* !

Πιες την *"πορτοκαλαδα"* τωρα απο λεμονια και ασε τον καραγκιοζη στη παραγκα του !  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  


[YOUTUBE=r_mSdMYY1xg]r_mSdMYY1xg[/YOUTUBE]




> Αλήθεια το αγαλματίδιο που ήταν μαζί με τα κύπελλα στο τραπέζι ξέρει κανείς τί ήταν???
> (Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι λίγες ώρες πριν τα κύπελλα ήταν στη προθήκη γυμναστηρίου.



Μην ρωτας για πραγματα που δεν σου ανηκουν ! Πηρες οτι σου αξιζε και σου ειχαν πει απο πριν !





> *Για λόγους αξιοπρέπειας και επειδή το Κύπελλο και το μετάλλιο άνήκαν σε άλλους
>  σήμερα θα τα συσκευάσω και θα τα επιστρέψω στην ομοσπονδία.*


Καλη συσκευασια και απ' εξω γραψε *"ΕΥΘΡΑΣΤΟ"* και *"ΑΝΕΚΤΙΜΗΤΗΣ ΑΞΙΑΣ"* !   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 





> Εχω το χρίσμα του Προέδρου της ΝΑC στην Ελλάδα και δεν κάνω αγώνες 
> για να μην προσθέσω και άλλους πρωταθλητές στους ήδη πολλούς που υπάρχουν κάθε χρόνο.


Ποιο *χρισμα* και κουραφεξαλα ? 
*ΜΟΝΟΣ* εμεινες και αυτο το *"εγκατελειψες"* η το *"πουλησες"*  εφοσον δεν διοργανωνεις καν αγωνες !





> Απο την άλλη να σου θυμήσω οτι ο Γιάννης έχει πάρει τίτλους ( *9 συνολικά* ) *
> σε όλες* τις ομοσπονδίες και απο το 2004 που ήταν ο πρώτος του αγώνας είναι 
> *αήττητος* στην κατηγορία του.


*ΚΑΙ* ?  Εχω *JUNIOR* με αυτο το σκορ και δεν λεω τιποτα!
Δεν θα επρεπε να εισαι χαρουμενος που παλευεις * 8* χρονια και περνεις *ΜΟΝΟ* την κατηγορια με τον αθλητη σου ?

ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΡΕ *ΜΙΝΗΔΗ* ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ *9* ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΕ *5* ΧΡΟΝΙΑ !   :01. Razz: 




> ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΙΚΗΤΗ... ΑΝΕΙΠΩΤΗ *ΞΕΥΤΙΛΑ*!!!!



Επιτελους εκτος απο πρωτιες σε κατηγοριες *ΠΗΡΕΣ* και ενα *ΓΕΝΙΚΟ* !   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chrisberg

> Χρυσοβεργη στα ελεγα αλλα δεν *"ακουγες"* !
> 
> Πιες την *"πορτοκαλαδα"* τωρα απο λεμονια και ασε τον καραγκιοζη στη παραγκα του !  
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE=r_mSdMYY1xg]r_mSdMYY1xg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι σου έχω έτοιμη απάντηση για *ΟΛΑ*!!!
Παρόλα αυτά δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία.
Εσύ ξέχασες ότι σε γνωρίζω αγωνιστικά απο το 1996.
Αν ανεβάσω VIDEO θα *γελάσει* και το παρδαλό κατσίκι...
αν και δεν χριάζεται γελάνε ούτος ή άλλος
Κακός πάντος!!! Δεν είναι και λίγο αυτό που σου συμβαίνει
Συνέχισε να κάνεις τον Καραγκιόζη είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να ασχολούνται μαζί σου!

----------


## Muscleboss

Να παρακαλέσουμε να τελειώσει εδώ αυτη η προσωπική αντιπαράθεση και να επιστρέψουμε στη συζήτηση-σχολιασμό του αγώνα. Ενδέχεται κάποια μηνύματα να μεταφερθούν.

ΜΒ

----------


## chrisberg

> Να παρακαλέσουμε να τελειώσει εδώ αυτη η προσωπική αντιπαράθεση και να επιστρέψουμε στη συζήτηση-σχολιασμό του αγώνα. Ενδέχεται κάποια μηνύματα να μεταφερθούν.
> 
> ΜΒ


Ο Στέλιος ειναι φίλος και ότι κάνουμε το κάνουμε
 για να ανεβάσουμε τη θεαματικότητα στο Forum!!!
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Να παρακαλέσουμε να τελειώσει εδώ αυτη η προσωπική αντιπαράθεση και να επιστρέψουμε στη συζήτηση-σχολιασμό του αγώνα. Ενδέχεται κάποια μηνύματα να μεταφερθούν.
> 
> ΜΒ


Πανο δεν ειναι *ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ* αντιπαραθεση . 

Βλεπεις οτι *ΟΛΑ* μου τα σχολια ειναι πανω στον αγωνα !

Θεωρω και βρισκω *ΣΩΣΤΗ* την IFBB καθως οτι μας ελεγαν οι ανθρωποι πριν (για μεταλλια και τιτλους) το εκαναν.

Τωρα εαν ο Χρυσοβεργης και ο καθε Χρυσοβεργης κλαιγετε για ολα αυτα χαρτομαντηλα!  *ΤΑ ΞΕΡΑΜΕ ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΕΙ* !

----------


## LION

> *
> (Οσο για τα μετάλλια και τα κύπελλα και σ'αυτό υπάρχει απάντηση,την οποία δεν μπορώ να την εκθεσω δημόσια,μια που δεν αναφέρθηκε στην διάρκεια του αγώνα.Το γράφω απλώς επειδή θα διαβαστεί ίσως και δοθεί η εξήγηση από τους ίδιους!)*


*

*


Kαι δεν αναφέρομαι στην ομοσπονδία.






> Για λόγους αξιοπρέπειας και επειδή το Κύπελλο και το μετάλλιο άνήκαν σε άλλους
> σήμερα θα τα συσκευάσω και θα τα επιστρέψω στην ομοσπονδία.



Τα κύπελλα και τα μετάλλια που δόθηκαν,ανήκαν στην ομοσπονδία.

(Οι βιαστικές κινήσεις είναι αυτές που προκαλούν εντάσεις.)

----------


## NASSER

> *Τα έξοδα βαρύνουν την Ομοσπονδία και αν δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα επιβαρύνονται οι ίδιοι οι αθλητές(εκτός και βρούν σπόνσορες ή άτομα που αγαπούν το άθλημα και πιστεύουν στον εκάστοτε αθλητή*).Οπως συνόδευσα εγώ προσωπικά εθνική ομάδα ολυμπιακού αθλήματος το καλοκαίρι στην Γαλλία και τα έξοδα τα επιβαρύνθηκαν οι αθλητές.Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός τόσο στο διαδικαστικό όσο και στο οικονομικό.





> *(Οσο για τα μετάλλια και τα κύπελλα και σ'αυτό υπάρχει απάντηση,την οποία δεν μπορώ να την εκθεσω δημόσια,μια που δεν αναφέρθηκε στην διάρκεια του αγώνα.Το γράφω απλώς επειδή θα διαβαστεί ίσως και δοθεί η εξήγηση από τους ίδιους!*)





> *Αλήθεια το αγαλματίδιο που ήταν μαζί με τα κύπελλα στο τραπέζι ξέρει κανείς τί ήταν???*
> (Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι λίγες ώρες πριν τα κύπελλα ήταν στη προθήκη γυμναστηρίου.


H αλήθεια είναι πως ο γραπτός λόγος του chrisberg είναι καυστικός, αλλά εκπροσωπεί έναν πολύ καλό αθλητή και παράλληλα απογοητευμένου, που όλοι είπαμε αξίζει να πάει παραπέρα... Σίγουρα δεν ξεκίνησε μαζί με τον αθλητή του μια προετοιμασία μόνο για εμφάνιση στο κύπελλο, άλλωστε ήδη είχε το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής από τον Ιούνιο για διεθνή αγώνα. Πίστεψε όμως πως αυτοί που του έλεγαν ‘’προχώρα είμαστε μαζί σου’’, θα είναι όχι μόνο ηθικά αλλά και οικονομικά! Ο Γιάννης για να πάει στο μεσογειακό από τη Ρόδο όπου βρίσκεται θέλει να έχει στη τσέπη 1000€... συν τα απρόβλεπτα έξοδα.
Η όλη αναφορά στα μετάλλια δεν ήταν τυχαία, καθώς λίγο πολύ έγινε γνωστό πως δεν υπήρξε σωστή συνεννόηση για την διεξαγωγή του αγώνα, με αποκορύφωση τα μετάλλια και κύπελλα. Την ευθύνη χρεώνεται η διοίκηση της ομοσπονδίας αλλά ευθύνη έχουν όλοι όσοι απαρτίζουν την ομοσπονδία.
Ο Γιάννης έκανε μια τελευταία προσπάθεια, σεβούμενος πρώτα τον εαυτό του, έπειτα τον προπονητή του, το σύλλογο που εκπροσώπησε και τέλος την ομοσπονδία, καθώς από το πρωί της Κυριακής διέκρινε πως τίποτα δεν ήταν σωστά οργανωμένο και δεν υπήρξε σωστή συνεννόηση. Ωστόσο πλήρωσε τη συμμετοχή του και αγωνίστηκε.
  Από εδώ και στο εξής όμως δεν θα μπορεί κανείς τα του πει πως δεν προσπάθησε ή δεν δοκίμασε να προχωρήσει παραπέρα. Επομένως καλά έκανε και ήρθε και συμμετείχε και ας είχε εικόνα από πριν πως η ομοσπονδία ίσως και να μην τον βοηθήσει ή ίσως και να τον βοηθήσει.
  Η όλη συζήτηση θα πρέπει να την έχουν υπόψη οι ομοσπονδιακοί για να μην επαναλαμβάνονται τα ίδια λάθη ή παρεξηγήσεις.  :01. Smile: 


Τα μέλη του φόρουμ στις διοργανώσεις που παρευρισκόμαστε καλό είναι να μας πλησιάζουν και να συστήνονται για να γνωριζόμαστε και από κοντά. Μην ντρέπεστε... αλλά μπορείτε να μας πλησιάσετε και να μας πείτε και το παράπονο σας... δεν θα σας μπανάρουμε    :01. Smile:  :08. Toast:  :01. Smile:

----------


## LION

> H αλήθεια είναι πως ο γραπτός λόγος του chrisberg είναι καυστικός, αλλά εκπροσωπεί έναν πολύ *καλό αθλητή* και παράλληλα απογοητευμένου, που όλοι είπαμε αξίζει να πάει παραπέρα... Σίγουρα δεν ξεκίνησε μαζί με τον αθλητή του μια προετοιμασία μόνο για εμφάνιση στο κύπελλο, άλλωστε ήδη είχε το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής από τον Ιούνιο για διεθνή αγώνα. Πίστεψε όμως πως αυτοί που του έλεγαν ‘’προχώρα είμαστε μαζί σου’’, θα είναι όχι μόνο ηθικά αλλά και οικονομικά! Ο Γιάννης για να πάει στο μεσογειακό από τη Ρόδο όπου βρίσκεται θέλει να έχει στη τσέπη 1000€... συν τα απρόβλεπτα έξοδα.
> Η όλη αναφορά στα μετάλλια δεν ήταν τυχαία, καθώς λίγο πολύ έγινε γνωστό πως δεν υπήρξε σωστή συνεννόηση για την διεξαγωγή του αγώνα, με αποκορύφωση τα μετάλλια και κύπελλα. Την ευθύνη χρεώνεται η διοίκηση της ομοσπονδίας αλλά ευθύνη έχουν όλοι όσοι απαρτίζουν την ομοσπονδία.
> Ο Γιάννης έκανε μια τελευταία προσπάθεια, σεβούμενος πρώτα τον εαυτό του, έπειτα τον προπονητή του, το σύλλογο που εκπροσώπησε και τέλος την ομοσπονδία, καθώς από το πρωί της Κυριακής διέκρινε πως τίποτα δεν ήταν σωστά οργανωμένο και δεν υπήρξε σωστή συνεννόηση. Ωστόσο πλήρωσε τη συμμετοχή του και αγωνίστηκε.
>   Από εδώ και στο εξής όμως δεν θα μπορεί κανείς τα του πει πως δεν προσπάθησε ή δεν δοκίμασε να προχωρήσει παραπέρα. Επομένως καλά έκανε και ήρθε και συμμετείχε και ας είχε εικόνα από πριν πως η ομοσπονδία ίσως και να μην τον βοηθήσει ή ίσως και να τον βοηθήσει.
>   Η όλη συζήτηση θα πρέπει να την έχουν υπόψη οι ομοσπονδιακοί για να μην επαναλαμβάνονται τα ίδια λάθη ή παρεξηγήσεις. 
> 
> 
> Τα μέλη του φόρουμ στις διοργανώσεις που παρευρισκόμαστε καλό είναι να μας πλησιάζουν και να συστήνονται για να γνωριζόμαστε και από κοντά. Μην ντρέπεστε... αλλά μπορείτε να μας πλησιάσετε και να μας πείτε και το παράπονο σας... δεν θα σας μπανάρουμε




Προκειμένου να μην οξυνθούν περισσότερο τα πράγματα και αποβλέποντας στο καλό του αθλητή και μόνο,να αναφέρω ότι παρόλο που έχει περάσει η ημερομηνία δήλωσης του αθλητή για το Μεσογειακό(15 Σεπτεμβρίου έληξε),υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να συμμετάσχει,όσον αφορά το διαδικαστικό.
Από πλευράς μου μόνο αυτό μπορώ να πω.


Νάσσερ το τι συνέβη με τα κύπελλα και τα μετάλλια,νομίζω το ξέρεις καλύτερα κι από μένα!
Μπορώ να αποδεχθώ ευθύνες δικές μου κι όχι να φορτωθώ άλλων!

----------


## Dreiko

να ανεβάσω και μια φωτογραφια που επεσε στα χερια μου απο το επισημο φωτογραφικο υλικο των αγωνων.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Νάσσερ το τι συνέβη με τα κύπελλα και τα μετάλλια,νομίζω το ξέρεις καλύτερα κι από μένα!
> Μπορώ να αποδεχθώ ευθύνες δικές μου κι όχι να φορτωθώ άλλων!


Χρήστο και μόνο που βγαίνεις δημόσια να αποδεχθείς αν υπάρχουν ευθύνες στο πρόσωπο σου, πιστεύω ικανοποιεί αθλητές και θεατές, αλλά τιμάς και την ομοσπονδία με το χαρακτήρα σου.
Το θέμα πρέπει να λήξει εδω. Πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος αντιπαραθέσεων και διαφωνιών. Θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν όλοι το καλό του αθλήματος, γιατι και οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι.


Dreiko οσες φώτο μπορείς να έχεις από τον επίσημο φωτογράφο, θα ήταν χαρά μας να τις δούμε  :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

> να ανεβάσω και μια φωτογραφια που επεσε στα χερια μου απο το επισημο φωτογραφικο υλικο των αγωνων....


in  :02. Love:  με όλες!!! κούκλες!

ΜΒ

----------


## chrisberg

> Τα κύπελλα και τα μετάλλια που δόθηκαν,ανήκαν στην ομοσπονδία.
> 
> (Οι βιαστικές κινήσεις είναι αυτές που προκαλούν εντάσεις.)


1ον Δεν πάρθηκαν απο το ράφι του γυμναστηρίου και είναι και από δεύτερο χέρι?

2ον Οταν σφάλω ζητάω συγνώμη και κοιτά να επανορθώσω η ομοσπονδία τι θα κάνει?

3ον Θα φροντήσει να επανορθώσει και να αντικαταστήσει τα "επαθλα" που έδωσε?

Λοιπόν να είσαι σίγουρος πως δε θα το κάνει ποτέ!!!
Εκτός αν βρεθεί κανένας χορηγός να το κάνει. 
Μάλλον το γνωστό "κορόίδο".... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Χρήστο και μόνο που βγαίνεις δημόσια να αποδεχθείς αν υπάρχουν ευθύνες στο πρόσωπο σου, πιστεύω ικανοποιεί αθλητές και θεατές, αλλά τιμάς και την ομοσπονδία με το χαρακτήρα σου.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 




> H αλήθεια είναι πως ο γραπτός λόγος του chrisberg είναι καυστικός, αλλά εκπροσωπεί έναν πολύ καλό αθλητή και παράλληλα απογοητευμένου, που όλοι είπαμε αξίζει να πάει παραπέρα... Σίγουρα δεν ξεκίνησε μαζί με τον αθλητή του μια προετοιμασία μόνο για εμφάνιση στο κύπελλο, άλλωστε ήδη είχε το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής από τον Ιούνιο για διεθνή αγώνα. Πίστεψε όμως πως αυτοί που του έλεγαν ‘’προχώρα είμαστε μαζί σου’’, θα είναι όχι μόνο ηθικά αλλά και οικονομικά! Ο Γιάννης για να πάει στο μεσογειακό από τη Ρόδο όπου βρίσκεται θέλει να έχει στη τσέπη 1000€... συν τα απρόβλεπτα έξοδα.
> Η όλη αναφορά στα μετάλλια δεν ήταν τυχαία, καθώς λίγο πολύ έγινε γνωστό πως δεν υπήρξε σωστή συνεννόηση για την διεξαγωγή του αγώνα, με αποκορύφωση τα μετάλλια και κύπελλα. Την ευθύνη χρεώνεται η διοίκηση της ομοσπονδίας αλλά ευθύνη έχουν όλοι όσοι απαρτίζουν την ομοσπονδία.
> Ο Γιάννης έκανε μια τελευταία προσπάθεια, σεβούμενος πρώτα τον εαυτό του, έπειτα τον προπονητή του, το σύλλογο που εκπροσώπησε και τέλος την ομοσπονδία, καθώς από το πρωί της Κυριακής διέκρινε πως τίποτα δεν ήταν σωστά οργανωμένο και δεν υπήρξε σωστή συνεννόηση. Ωστόσο πλήρωσε τη συμμετοχή του και αγωνίστηκε.
> Από εδώ και στο εξής όμως δεν θα μπορεί κανείς τα του πει πως δεν προσπάθησε ή δεν δοκίμασε να προχωρήσει παραπέρα. Επομένως καλά έκανε και ήρθε και συμμετείχε και ας είχε εικόνα από πριν πως η ομοσπονδία ίσως και να μην τον βοηθήσει ή ίσως και να τον βοηθήσει.
> Η όλη συζήτηση θα πρέπει να την έχουν υπόψη οι ομοσπονδιακοί για να μην επαναλαμβάνονται τα ίδια λάθη ή παρεξηγήσεις.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## LION

> Χρήστο και μόνο που βγαίνεις δημόσια να αποδεχθείς αν υπάρχουν ευθύνες στο πρόσωπο σου, πιστεύω ικανοποιεί αθλητές και θεατές, αλλά τιμάς και την ομοσπονδία με το χαρακτήρα σου.




Nάσσερ μάλλον παρανόησες αυτά που έγραψα!!!Αν είναι μόνο για θέμα ηθικής ικανοποίησης να γίνω "εξιλαστήριο θύμα",το δέχομαι!

Αυτό πάντως που εννοώ είναι ότι στην παρούσα φάση ο "υπαίτιος" δεν έχει αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του (τον οποίο πιστεύω γνωρίζεις),πράγμα που θα το έκανα αμέσως, ΑΝ ήμουν εγώ!


Crishberg τα μετάλλια και τα κύπελλα δεν ήταν από δεύτερο χέρι κι ούτε είχαν απονεμηθεί πριν!
Υπήρχαν αποθεματικό στην ομοσπονδία (κι ευτυχώς),για κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές!Το τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον,δεν το γνωρίζω.
Πάνω στον εκνευρισμό σου δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάς, τους αθλητές.
Αυτό που μπορούσα να κάνω, ερχόμενος σε επαφή με τον πρόεδρο, το έκανα.Κρίνε και αποφάσισε.

----------


## madlen

Καλημερα σε ολους και ολες.Ελεγα να μην ανακατευτω στην ολη αντιπαραθεση που υπαρχει εδω και 3-4 μερες μετα τον αγωνα αλλα δεν κρατηθηκα οπως φαινεται τελικα.Κανενας αγωνας απο οτι ξερουμε οσοι παρακολουθουν απο κοντα ειτε απο μακρια δεν ειναι τελειος.Παντου υπαρχουν παρατραγουδα ,διαφωνιες και παρεξηγησεις.Το θεμα εγκειται στο να επισημαινουμε τα λαθη και να μην επαναλαμβανονται ξανα.Για μενα ολοι οι αθλητες και αθλητριες που κατεβαινουν ειναι αξιοι συνχαρητηριων εφοσον εχουν υποβαλλει τον ευατο τους σε μια διαδικασια δυσκολη με πολλες θυσιες και επιπονη (την γνωριζω απο πρωτο χερι).Σαφως και πρεπει να ανταμειβονται για αυτη εστω την "προσπαθεια".Καλα λοιπον θα κανει η ομοσπονδια και καθε διοργανωση να τιμαει τους αθλητες της αλλα και να τους δινει το κινιτρο να συνεχισουν.Ο αγωνας ηταν αρκετα καλος με καλο επιπεδο βεβαια με μικρη συμμετοχη λογω του οτι ηταν πολυ νωρις για φετος. Το γεγονος των επαθλων τωρα ειναι ενα θεμα που συζητηθηκε πολυ καθως δεν ηταν και τα καλυτερα....Πηραν μονο οι πρωτοι σε καθε κατηγορια και αυτο ηταν ενα αρκετα λιτο κυπελλο..καθως να προσθεσω οτι αν τυχαινε να υπηρχαν περισσοτερες κατηγοριες θα ψαχναμε να βρουμε επαθλα...Οπως και να εχει ομως δεν μας χαλασε την ψυχολογια και προχωραμε παραπερα δρυμιτεροι!!!!Μην ξεχνατε απο ολους μας εξαρταται να ανεβασουμε το αθλημα του ββ στην Ελλαδα και με "μικροπρεπειες" ας μου επιτραπει η εκφραση ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ δυστυχως!!!!

----------


## giannis64

πολλά ποστ από την αρχή της σελίδας μέχρι και αυτό το ποστ (το δικό μου) είναι εκτός θέματος. οφ τοπικ που λέμε.

στα επόμενα θα υπάρχουν διαγραφές από όποιον και αν είναι και μάλιστα χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση. αρκετά με τις προσωπικές ίντριγκες. αν κάποιοι έχουν πρόβλημα δεν είναι ανάγκη να σπαμαρουν συνεχώς. αλλάξτε τηλ και σφαχτείτε, η πείτε τα με πμ.

*edit:* θα έπρεπε σε αυτό το θεμα να σχολιάζουμε μόνον την παρούσα διοργάνωση και τους αθλητές που έλαβαν μέρος. αν και αυτό οι περισσότεροι δεν ήμαστε άξιοι να το κάνουμε. οπότε καλύτερα να παραμείνουμε στην ενημέρωση των Φώτο που μας προσφέρουν κάποιοι σαν ενημέρωση από τον αγώνα.

----------


## NASSER

Μετά το 17ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο, είχαμε την τιμή να έχουμε αποκλειστική συνέντευξη της Ελένης Κρητικοπούλου! Αναγνωρισμένη ως η καλύτερη Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB.
Δείτε εδω τη συνέντευξη:  *Κρητικοπούλου Ελένη + Aποκλειστικη Συνεντευξη πριν απο το Arnold Classic 2011*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεταφερθηκαν καποια πιο γενικου τύπου σχόλια που αφορουσαν τις ομοσπονδίες εδω:

Ελληνικες  Ομοσπονδίες BodyBuilding ....

Νομίζω οτι εκει είναι πιο κατάλληλο τόπικ να ανοιχτεί τετοια συζητηση

----------


## chrisberg

> 1ον Δεν πάρθηκαν απο το ράφι του γυμναστηρίου και είναι και από δεύτερο χέρι?
> 
> 2ον Οταν σφάλω ζητάω συγνώμη και κοιτά να επανορθώσω η ομοσπονδία τι θα κάνει?
> 
> 3ον Θα φροντήσει να επανορθώσει και να αντικαταστήσει τα "επαθλα" που έδωσε?
> 
> Λοιπόν να είσαι σίγουρος πως δε θα το κάνει ποτέ!!!
> Εκτός αν βρεθεί κανένας _χορηγός_ να το κάνει. 
> Μάλλον το γνωστό "κορόίδο"....


*EΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!*
Το πήραμε το κύπελλο του γενικού νικητή
Ευχαριστούμε τον κύριο Παπαντώνη που κράτησε το λόγο του
 και μας το έστειλε (ώς *χορηγός* της ομοσπονδίας).

*Υ.Σ* Ξέροντας ότι ο πρόεδρος μας είναι και αναγνώστης του forum 
θα ήθελα να του θυμίσω ότι ήμουν "φίλος και χορηγός της IFBB το 1998
Δεν είχα καμιά πρόθεση να ασχοληθώ και να κάνω μάγκες με τις *177*
συνολικά συμμετοχές αθλητών μου κανέναν "τελειωμένο πρόεδρο".
Αυτός προτίμησε τις "επαφές" με πρώην αθλητή μου αντί για να μιλάει μαζί μου!!!
Εδώ υπήρξε παράβλεψη ιεραρχείας αν και ο ίδιος την υποστηρίζει!!!
Πρόεδρε μπορώ και θέλω να προσφέρω!!!
Σίγουρα δε θα κάνεις εμένα μόνο μάγκα στέλνοντας αθλητή μου στο εξωτερικό!!!

----------


## chrisberg

> *EΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!*
> Το πήραμε το κύπελλο του γενικού νικητή
> Ευχαριστούμε τον κύριο Παπαντώνη που κράτησε το λόγο του
>  και μας το έστειλε (ώς *χορηγός* της ομοσπονδίας).
> 
> *Υ.Σ* Ξέροντας ότι ο πρόεδρος μας είναι και αναγνώστης του forum 
> θα ήθελα να του θυμίσω ότι ήμουν "φίλος και χορηγός της IFBB το 1998
> Δεν είχα καμιά πρόθεση να ασχοληθώ και να κάνω μάγκες με τις *177*
> συνολικά συμμετοχές αθλητών μου κανέναν "τελειωμένο πρόεδρο".
> ...






O Γιάννης Μάγκος στο Chrisberg Fitness Shop 
μετά την παραλαβή του επάθλου του Γεν. Νικητή
 στο Πανελ. κύπελλο 2011.
Ας είναι καλά ο Χορηγός!!!

Στη δεύτερη φωτο διακρίνεται η χαρά του αθλητή!!!

----------

